# East Asians and hunter eyes - impossible or just uncommon?



## ThatBoneStructure (Jan 31, 2020)

East Asians generally have no brow ridge and flat maxilla; is it less common for them to have hunter eyes?


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Jan 31, 2020)

They are subhumans


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Jan 31, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> They are subhumans


 I want serious answers only.


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Jan 31, 2020)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> I want serious answers only.


OK the answer is NO, FUCK NO sorry if u are asian. I recommend buying one way ticket to wuhan and contracting corona virus to reincarnate max


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Jan 31, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> OK the answer is NO, FUCK NO sorry if u are asian. I recommend buying one way ticket to wuhan and contracting corona virus to reincarnate max


 I'm not Asian. I'm just curious about how common it is for them hunter eyes if they generally have no brow ridge and weak maxilla.


----------



## Jagged0 (Jan 31, 2020)

Serious answer most Asians lack the forward growth and orbital support for hunter eyes


----------



## her (Jan 31, 2020)

You need low set eyebrows to have "hunter eyes", so I would say if an asian has a low set brow ridge, then yes, it might be possible.

I've never seen an asian with "hunter eyes" though. The best I've seen would probably be this:





















He doesn't even have hunter eyes, but fans often comment on how intense and intimidating his gaze is, and I'm pretty sure that's because of his thick, straight and positive tilted eyebrows and his kind of eye shape, which is not the common asian eyeshape, giving him this more "mature" serious look.


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Jan 31, 2020)

her said:


> You need low set eyebrows to have "hunter eyes", so I would say if an asian has a *low set brow ridge*, then yes, it might be possible.


 Most East Asians don't have brow ridges to begin with.


----------



## her (Jan 31, 2020)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> Most East Asians don't have brow ridges to begin with.


True, but if they had a low set brow ridge, then it could be possible.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Jan 31, 2020)

Not possible, but hunter eyes looks Eurasia though.


----------



## her (Feb 1, 2020)

OwlGod said:


> Not possible, but hunter eyes looks Eurasia though.
> 
> View attachment 251447


I see no difference, son.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Feb 1, 2020)

her said:


> True, but if they had a low set brow ridge, then it could be possible.







XD


----------



## her (Feb 1, 2020)

BrettyBoy said:


> View attachment 251480
> 
> XD


She is so perfect!


----------



## Chowdog (Feb 1, 2020)

they don't have hunter eyes, they just lack eyelid exposure which makes their eyes look pointy and small and many asians get upper eyelid exposure surgery for that. to have hunter eyes you technically have eyelid exposure but it's covered by the brow bone fat, which gives it the attractive feature everyone wants, while asians don't have an upper eyelid at all and gives them this look


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Feb 1, 2020)

Chowdog said:


> they don't have hunter eyes, they just lack eyelid exposure which makes their eyes look pointy and small and many asians get upper eyelid exposure surgery for that. to have hunter eyes you technically have eyelid exposure but it's covered by the brow bone fat, which gives it the attractive feature everyone wants, while asians don't have an upper eyelid at all and gives them this look
> 
> View attachment 251481
> View attachment 251484



Asian eyes are to small...


----------



## Chowdog (Feb 1, 2020)

OwlGod said:


> Asian eyes are to small...


Correct, that's why they don't have any upper eyelid exposure


----------



## vHenri (Feb 1, 2020)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> East Asians generally have no brow ridge and flat maxilla; is it less common for them to have hunter eyes?


My dad's south east Asian, but we have east asian ancestry. He's short (5 foot 7 inches, maybe 8) but has an extremely masculine face (strong jawline, strong brow ridge). In general though, I'd say it's less common.


----------



## GordonFreeman (Feb 1, 2020)

I have a consultation with a surgeon for mid February, gonna ask him if he can slap a piece of silicone right on the verge of my supraorbital.
So if this is technically possible, it's gonna be a huge lifefuel for all asians and other browcels


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Feb 1, 2020)

noped said:


> View attachment 251559
> Asian dude with hunter eyes


 Aside from this picture looking heavily edited, he doesn't even look typically East Asian to me.


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 1, 2020)

noped said:


> View attachment 251559
> Asian dude with hunter eyes


Thats a blasian


----------



## Joyride (Feb 1, 2020)

Does he count?


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Feb 1, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> They are subhumans


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Feb 1, 2020)

Joyride said:


> Does he count?
> View attachment 251961
> View attachment 251962
> View attachment 251963


 He is half-white.


----------



## Alibaba69 (Feb 1, 2020)

Cope. Brow ridge ain't mean shit and *brow ridge is not a sign of sexual dimorphism.





"BUT THE SHORT DUDE IN THE MIDDLE HAS A BROW RIDGE"*

SKULL SIZE AND WIDTH IS THE MAJOR INDICATOR OF SEXUAL DIMORPHISM IN HOMINIDAE (Outside of genes and penis)


----------



## Joyride (Feb 1, 2020)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> He is half-white.


Mexican and japanese I guess that's why


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Feb 2, 2020)

noped said:


> View attachment 251559
> Asian dude with hunter eyes


He looks mixxed


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Feb 2, 2020)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> He looks mixxed


 He honestly looks Hispanic/Mestizo to me lol.


----------



## kuroro (Feb 3, 2020)

Yes its possible for asians to have hunter eyes although rare. My full east asian friend has hunter eyes legit they look exactly like Buraks/De poots eyes. His brow ridge also casts a full shadow over his eyes.


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Feb 3, 2020)

kuroro said:


> Yes its possible for asians to have hunter eyes although rare. My full east asian friend has hunter eyes legit they look exactly like Buraks/De poots eyes. His brow ridge also casts a full shadow over his eyes.


 The guy in that picture is half-white.


----------



## kuroro (Feb 3, 2020)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> The guy in that picture is half-white.


I used him as an example of my friend except my friend is full.


----------



## kuroro (Feb 7, 2020)

found this guy on insta who has hunter like shape but im pretty sure they're monolid


----------



## LordGodcat (Feb 7, 2020)

They can have but it's very rare


----------



## Effortless (Feb 7, 2020)

Problem with a lot of Asian eyes is that it looks like its bulging out a lot. Having deeper set eyes, somewhat good brow ridge and good fat pad is very important for Asians. 

Like this: 








There are Asian 'hunter eyes' but you'll usually see it more in SEA as they tend to have a more robust skull on average, even then it is very uncommon.


----------



## Striking resemblance (Feb 7, 2020)

Only in video games like Tekken, for example Jin Kazama.


----------



## PurplePaintBox (Feb 7, 2020)

What eye shape does bts V have


----------



## kuroro (Feb 10, 2020)

Effortless said:


> Problem with a lot of Asian eyes is that it looks like its bulging out a lot. Having deeper set eyes, somewhat good brow ridge and good fat pad is very important for Asians.
> 
> Like this:
> View attachment 258975
> ...


Correct me if im wrong but having monolids with a low set brow ridge/brows can give the illusion of hunter eyes


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Feb 10, 2020)

Effortless said:


> Problem with a lot of Asian eyes is that it looks like its bulging out a lot. Having deeper set eyes, somewhat good brow ridge and good fat pad is very important for Asians.
> 
> Like this:
> View attachment 258975
> ...


How common is it to have browridge like the asian above?


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Feb 10, 2020)

kuroro said:


> Correct me if im wrong but having monolids with a low set brow ridge/brows can give the illusion of hunter eyes


 It can.

Problem is, East Asians have borderline non-existent brow ridges.


----------



## HolePunch (Feb 10, 2020)

When it comes to asians, never listen to the western world lol

You're not going to get answers that aren't influenced by racism


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Feb 10, 2020)

HolePunch said:


> When it comes to asians, never listen to the western world lol
> 
> You're not going to get answers that aren't influenced by racism


 That's a fair statement.

Out of curiosity, what post in this thread would you qualify as racist towards Asians?


----------



## Mr.cope (Feb 11, 2020)

kuroro said:


> Yes its possible for asians to have hunter eyes although rare. My full east asian friend has hunter eyes legit they look exactly like Buraks/De poots eyes. His brow ridge also casts a full shadow over his eyes.


Asians have to be mixed with something to have hunter eyes


----------



## HolePunch (Feb 11, 2020)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> That's a fair statement.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what post in this thread would you qualify as racist towards Asians?




It's more like people don't have an understanding of people outside of their sphere or whatever. Like africa is really diverse in terms of ethnicities and central asia is quite mixed with europe. You're going to find european traits in asia, just as asian traits exist in europe.

A theory of mine is that green eyes are also more likely to appear in mixed individuals and if you follow the old trade routes where you used to trade spices and shit, green eyes are going to be more common around that route. Just a theory though.


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Feb 15, 2020)

HolePunch said:


> It's more like people don't have an understanding of people outside of their sphere or whatever. Like africa is really diverse in terms of ethnicities and central asia is quite mixed with europe. You're going to find european traits in asia, just as asian traits exist in europe.
> 
> A theory of mine is that green eyes are also more likely to appear in mixed individuals and if you follow the old trade routes where you used to trade spices and shit, green eyes are going to be more common around that route. Just a theory though.


 That makes sense. Green eyes are probably the mid-point between blue and brown, after all.


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Mar 7, 2020)

bump


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Mar 7, 2020)

I’m not 100% sure, but here’s my 2 cents.

Asians eyes are characterised by shallow orbits, their eyes aren’t protected by their bones and the eyeballs often protrude. What we typically call Hunter eyes are the exact opposite of this. Hunter eyes are deep set, the orbitals are forward and laterally grown; the eyes are essentially shielded by the orbital bones, in addition to other things (vertical narrowness, pct etc.).

If we were to give an Asian hunter eyes, his eyes would simply not look Asian anymore. With that being said, I think Asians can fraud and give the illusion of Hunter eyes:






The straight, tilted eyebrows, I think, make this guys eyes look really hunter-esque, In addition to other things. While they don’t compare to proper hunter eyes:






They look good enough.


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Mar 7, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> I’m not 100% sure, but here’s my 2 cents.
> 
> Asians eyes are characterised by shallow orbits, their eyes aren’t protected by their bones and the eyeballs often protrude. What we typically call Hunter eyes are the exact opposite of this. Hunter eyes are deep set, the orbitals are forward and laterally grown; the eyes are essentially shielded by the orbital bones, in addition to other things (vertical narrowness, pct etc.).
> 
> ...


 The "Asian" guy that you posted is actually half-white (he's a model), which is probably why he comes close to having hunter eyes.


----------



## her (Mar 7, 2020)

*Here, son. This slayer is 500% asian and has somewhat good eye area.*


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Mar 7, 2020)

They can have compact eyes with good shape but can never have hooded hunter eyes due to upper eyelid exposure and a lack of brow ridge.


----------



## TURBO (Mar 7, 2020)

I think alot of its down to the Frontal bone. Dicaprios hangs over his eyes giving him that incredible eye area, and even though he has high set brows, his brow ridge is thick and protrudes covering his upper eyelid. Whereas asians dont seem to have this protrusion or thickness at all.

Look at the distance from his eye to his nose from side shots, its a pretty large distance.


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Mar 7, 2020)

noped said:


> View attachment 251559
> Asian dude with hunter eyes


hapa


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Mar 15, 2020)

@Vidyacoper Thoughts?


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 15, 2020)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> @Vidyacoper Thoughts?


they can't. its less because of browridge (francisco lachowski lacks a prominent browridge) but because of monolid. they don't have hooding but instead have monolid eyes, for this reason (full/non half) asians can't have hunter eyes
some asians can have near-hunter eyes though, but yeah thats rare also because lack of browridge which is needed to make eye area more exotic/high t
they can still have good eye areas overall though, asians usually have superb undereye support - which is actually part of what contributes to their small eye look, dont mean that in a racist way tho


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Apr 3, 2020)

...


Vidyacoper said:


> they can't. its less because of browridge (francisco lachowski lacks a prominent browridge) but because of monolid. they don't have hooding but instead have monolid eyes, for this reason (full/non half) asians can't have hunter eyes
> some asians can have near-hunter eyes though, but yeah thats rare also because lack of browridge which is needed to make eye area more exotic/high t
> they can still have good eye areas overall though, asians usually have superb undereye support - which is actually part of what contributes to their small eye look, dont mean that in a racist way tho


 Late reply, but I've never realised how weak Lachowski's brow ridge is until now.


----------



## reptiles (Apr 4, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> They are subhumans





Not all ngl @Phillybeard1996 is a very strong counter argument to this and it depends but for the ones that lack forward growth it's over


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Apr 4, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Not all ngl @Phillybeard1996 is a very strong counter argument to this and it depends but for the ones that lack forward growth it's over


What about @toolateforme is it over for him or could he acend?


----------



## reptiles (Apr 4, 2020)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> What about @toolateforme is it over for him or could he acend?





I haven't seen his pics tbqh he's asian so unless he has forward growth no


----------



## Mr.cope (Apr 4, 2020)

Asians can’t have hunter eyes unless they are mixed


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Apr 4, 2020)

reptiles said:


> I haven't seen his pics tbqh he's asian so unless he has forward growth no


Hes posted these pics on this site its public you can find it lol


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Apr 4, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> Its less because of browridge (francisco lachowski lacks a prominent browridge)



It is because their Brow ridge and Maxilla
(Their entire Cranial Base tbh jfl)

https://looksmax.org/threads/what-causes-the-real-pan-face-effect.103912/post-1795434








You don't need to have caveman browbridge lol, still need to be forward enough to protect eyeball, and Chico is good enough.


----------



## reptiles (Apr 4, 2020)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> Hes posted these pics on this site its public you can find it lol





Oh god it's flat man like mine brutal


----------



## toolateforme (Apr 4, 2020)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> Hes posted these pics on this site its public you can find it lol


Why are you posting my pics nigga stop it


----------



## reptiles (Apr 4, 2020)

toolateforme said:


> Why are you posting my pics nigga stop it




Dude you need to breed with nord that's the only way to save us i have accepted this brutal pill


----------



## toolateforme (Apr 4, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Dude you need to breed with nord that's the only way to save us i have accepted this brutal pill


I dont give a fuck about my child and i fucked 12 white girls so far, i dont care


----------



## reptiles (Apr 4, 2020)

toolateforme said:


> I dont give a fuck about my child and i fucked 12 white girls so far, i dont care





Good on you i do though i don't want my kids to be a spawn of erectus or man baby ngl or human mixed with man baby.


----------



## toolateforme (Apr 4, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Good on you i do though i don't want my kids to be a spawn of erectus or man baby ngl or human mixed with man baby.


Im never attracted to flat face like mine so dont worry if i ever get kid it will never be pure gook


----------



## reptiles (Apr 4, 2020)

toolateforme said:


> Im never attracted to flat face like mine so dont worry if i ever get kid it will never be pure gook





Make sure you dont mix with black ngl


toolateforme said:


> Im never attracted to flat face like mine so dont worry if i ever get kid it will never be pure gook





Make sure you dont mix with black ngl


OwlGod said:


> It is because their Brow ridge and Maxilla
> (Their entire Cranial Base tbh jfl)
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/what-causes-the-real-pan-face-effect.103912/post-1795434
> ...




Could you send screen shots i'm banned off off topic


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (May 25, 2020)

@thecel Saw your thread on Eyemaxxing for Asians and wondered what your thoughts were on this?


----------



## Chinacurry (May 25, 2020)

Have never seen an Asian with hunter eyes, the only Asians I've seen with a browridge are some Indonesian and Filipino dudes, and 2 if the indo guys were models filming a scene at a hotel I stayed at, and I guess models don't count. 

Koreans love surgery, so I guess they could get hunter eye surgery?


----------



## soyboi (May 25, 2020)

this guy has hunter eyes.. 
he has zygos and a prominent brow ridge good jaw line and tall would mog in the west


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (May 25, 2020)

Chinacurry said:


> Have never seen an Asian with hunter eyes, the only Asians I've seen with a browridge are some Indonesian and Filipino dudes, and 2 if the indo guys were models filming a scene at a hotel I stayed at, and I guess models don't count.
> 
> Koreans love surgery, so I guess they could get hunter eye surgery?


Well i have a browridge from what ive herd im chinese lol maybe not super strong


----------



## Hero of the Imperium (May 25, 2020)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> East Asians generally have no brow ridge and flat maxilla; is it less common for them to have hunter eyes?


Less common

I seem to have them. Will dox myself and say that people say that I have serial killer eyes.

Squinty eyes help, but also need browridge, eyebrows etc. I am not monolid


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (May 25, 2020)

What's interesting is that I see a lot of Asians brag about having "narrow" or "hooded" eyes. Many Asian men believe that monolids are the same as hunter eyes.


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (May 15, 2021)

Bump


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (May 15, 2021)

@africancel thoughts?


----------



## Jamesothy (May 15, 2021)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> East Asians generally have no brow ridge and flat maxilla; is it less common for them to have hunter eyes?


Victor Tsoi had hunter eyes









Though he was half white. I've seen pure Asians with them though.


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (May 15, 2021)

every example of an Asian with hunter eyes in this thread has been half white 

his eyes don't look hunter to me


----------



## StrangerDanger (May 15, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Victor Tsoi had hunter eyes
> 
> View attachment 1137088
> View attachment 1137089
> ...


These are not hunter eyes
lol at them high set eyebrows


----------



## volcelfatcel (May 15, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> These are not hunter eyes
> lol at them high set eyebrows


Monolid makes it impossible. Hunter eyes are deep set Caucasian by nature


----------



## MarstonAlloy (May 15, 2021)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> They are subhumans


----------



## StrangerDanger (May 15, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Monolid makes it impossible. Hunter eyes are deep set Caucasian by nature


Being asian makes it impossible, only they have monolids
works with epicanthic fold though


----------



## Jamesothy (May 15, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> These are not hunter eyes
> lol at them high set eyebrows


What are hunter eyes then? Seems the criteria is arbitrary to the extreme.


----------



## StrangerDanger (May 15, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> What are hunter eyes then? Seems the criteria is arbitrary to the extreme.



Deep-set, hooded, lowset and forward supra/browridge, low positive/neutral eyebrows, pct, good under eye support, good pfl/pfw ratio, wide pfl





The eyes you sent look soy and not imitading


----------



## Jamesothy (May 15, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Deep-set, hooded, lowset and forward supra/browridge, low positive/neutral eyebrows, pct, good under eye support, good pfl/pfw ratio, wide pfl
> View attachment 1137101
> 
> 
> The eyes you sent look soy and not imitading


Maybe you're right. I see what you're talking about. Eagle eyes is what I'd call them. 

I don't think eyes are the only thing that might make a man appear intimidating though.


----------



## Deleted member 11384 (May 15, 2021)

HolePunch said:


> When it comes to asians, never listen to the western world lol
> 
> You're not going to get answers that aren't influenced by racism


usually i would disagree but people here have a vendetta against asians for some reason


----------



## CasualFapper (May 15, 2021)

I'm east asian with hunter eyes... pm me if you don't believe


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (May 16, 2021)

ILoveBooks said:


> usually i would disagree but people here have a vendetta against asians for some reason


i don't think people here have a vendetta against asians tbh. most people here think that east asian features are ugly, but that's not the same as having a vendetta


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 6531 (May 16, 2021)

CasualFapper said:


> I'm east asian with hunter eyes... pm me if you don't believe


Post a picture of your eyes only if you really have it, what's the point of saying PMs. It's just your eyes bro


----------



## CasualFapper (May 16, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> Post a picture of your eyes only if you really have it, what's the point of saying PMs. It's just your eyes bro


----------



## Deleted member 13729 (May 16, 2021)

Those are not hunter eyes 


CasualFapper said:


>


----------



## CasualFapper (May 16, 2021)

how


manletcel49 said:


> Those are not hunter eyes


----------



## Deleted member 13729 (May 16, 2021)

CasualFapper said:


> how


Those are pseudo hunter eyes. They only appear as such when you’re squinting hard.


----------



## CasualFapper (May 16, 2021)

manletcel49 said:


> Those are pseudo hunter eyes. They only appear as such when you’re squinting hard.


second photo im not squinting


----------



## Deleted member 13729 (May 16, 2021)

CasualFapper said:


> second photo im not squinting


In that photo your eyes are not hunter whatsoever


----------



## CasualFapper (May 16, 2021)

manletcel49 said:


> In that photo your eyes are not hunter whatsoever


idk man... they look like the examples shown above


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (May 16, 2021)

CasualFapper said:


> how





CasualFapper said:


> idk man... they look like the examples shown above





manletcel49 said:


> In that photo your eyes are not hunter whatsoever



They're hunter eyes bro, even male models don't look like they have hunter eyes all the time. It all depends on angle even the majority omale models have to squint to look like they have hunter eyes 

Also he's east asian so his hunter eyes won't be exactly like a caucasian dudes hunter eyes, he has strong brow ridge, good hooding and good eye shape and good brow shape. That's hunter eyes.


----------



## CasualFapper (May 16, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> They're hunter eyes bro, even male models don't look like they have hunter eyes all the time. It all depends on angle even the majority omale models have to squint to look like they have hunter eyes
> 
> Also he's east asian so his hunter eyes won't be exactly like a caucasian dudes hunter eyes, he has strong brow ridge, good hooding and good eye shape and good brow shape. That's hunter eyes.


thread over then... its possible lmao


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (May 17, 2021)

manletcel49 said:


> In that photo your eyes are not hunter whatsoever



they're as close as an Asian can get to hunter, which isn't hunter at all imo but still gl


----------



## CasualFapper (May 17, 2021)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> they're as close as an Asian can get to hunter, which isn't hunter at all imo but still gl


chico doesn't have hunter eyes either tbh hunter eyes are overrated just don't have serial killer eyes or retard looking monolids


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (May 17, 2021)

CasualFapper said:


> chico doesn't have hunter eyes either tbh hunter eyes are overrated just don't have serial killer eyes or retard looking monolids


i've always wondered why chico sometimes gets put in 'ultimate hunter eye' category when his eyes aren't hunter at all


----------



## CasualFapper (May 17, 2021)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> i've always wondered why chico sometimes gets put in 'ultimate hunter eye' category when his eyes aren't hunter at all


because hunter eyes gets correlated to "attractive" so therefore people think chico has hunter eyes because he is attractive.


----------



## herring (May 18, 2021)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> i've always wondered why chico sometimes gets put in 'ultimate hunter eye' category when his eyes aren't hunter at all


normies think vertically narrow = hunter


----------



## Yuya Moggershima (May 18, 2021)

Would my eyes look close to Asian hunter eyes if I had lower brows @CasualFapper


----------



## CasualFapper (May 18, 2021)

Yuya Moggershima said:


> View attachment 1140269
> 
> Would my eyes look close to Asian hunter eyes if I had lower brows @CasualFapper


Bad photo but I'm pretty sure you have monolids, wrong eye shape and your eyes are deep-set enough. Also your browridge doesn't look prominent enough for hunter eyes. I would look into eyelash maxxing or maybe even eye shadow if I were you


----------



## Yuya Moggershima (May 18, 2021)

CasualFapper said:


> Bad photo but I'm pretty sure you have monolids, wrong eye shape and your eyes are deep-set enough. Also your browridge doesn't look prominent enough for hunter eyes. I would look into eyelash maxxing or maybe even eye shadow if I were you


How to eyelash maxx


----------



## CasualFapper (May 18, 2021)

Yuya Moggershima said:


> How to eyelash maxx


dye them and curl them i think. Your eyes are kinda like IKon Bobby from kpop ... look at how his makeup team does his eyes


----------



## CasualFapper (May 18, 2021)

Yuya Moggershima said:


> How to eyelash maxx


If you want to hardmax, double eyelid surgery wont hurt


----------



## Deleted member 9344 (May 24, 2021)

Not really possible for East Asians to have Hunter Eyes they have high-set round orbital rims & no brow-ridges.


----------



## Alexanderr (May 24, 2021)

Possible, maybe, but very very unlikely. Especially for East Asians.


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (May 24, 2021)

GordonFreeman said:


> I have a consultation with a surgeon for mid February, gonna ask him if he can slap a piece of silicone right on the verge of my supraorbital.
> So if this is technically possible, it's gonna be a huge lifefuel for all asians and other browcels


update?


----------



## CasualFapper (May 25, 2021)

Muktar said:


> Not really possible for East Asians to have Hunter Eyes they have high-set round orbital rims & no brow-ridges.


It is possible lol not every asian has non existent brow ridge


----------



## Preston (May 25, 2021)

Never seen one tbh.


----------



## TheTrueAlphaMale (May 25, 2021)

here, an actual gook with hunter eyes


----------



## Preston (May 25, 2021)

TheTrueAlphaMale said:


> View attachment 1149186
> here, an actual gook with hunter eyes


They aren't the only gook I know who has hunter eyes is this mixed hapa simonas pham and he has a caucasoid skull


----------



## CasualFapper (May 25, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> They aren't the only gook I know who has hunter eyes is this mixed hapa simonas pham and he has a caucasoid skull
> 
> View attachment 1149189


U think my eyes (posted above) are hunter?


----------



## Preston (May 25, 2021)

CasualFapper said:


> U think my eyes (posted above) are hunter?





These are real hunter eyes

He has tighter lower lids. Result from having bulging eyes
Much higher pfl and lower pfh than yours
Lower set eyebrows and more hooded 
your medial canthus is not downturned enough, not long enough
his eyes are deeper set inside his sockets
he has lower set much more prominent browridge, creating shadows around his eyes
His orbital shape has a square-aviator glass shape, while yours is round

That guy who write u an essay doesn't know shit. He is confusing good eye shape for hunter eyes. They aren't the same. If ur eyes look intimidating like a wolf they are hunter otherwise they aren't. Nobody argued azns can't have good eye areas but hunter eyes are extremely rare.


----------



## Deleted member 9344 (May 25, 2021)

CasualFapper said:


> It is possible lol not every asian has non existent brow ridge


Not just that, the other reason why East Asians can't have hunter eyes unless they're mixed with European is because of their orbital rim shape. Hunter eyes are square-shaped with forward grown orbital rims & a low prominent brow-bone. East Asians have circular/round orbital rims with shallow-set eyes that are high-set with small to no prominent brow bone:


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (May 25, 2021)

Muktar said:


> Not just that, the other reason why East Asians can't have hunter eyes unless they're mixed with European is because of their orbital rim shape. Hunter eyes are square-shaped with forward grown orbital rims & a low prominent brow-bone. East Asians have circular/round orbital rims with shallow-set eyes that are high-set with small to no prominent brow bone:
> 
> View attachment 1149496


I've seen east asian with a prominent browridge but its rare my browridge is stronger than the average asian but I have never seen a asian in person or internet have the hunter eye look due to orbits


----------



## Deleted member 9344 (May 25, 2021)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> I've seen east asian with a prominent browridge but its rare my browridge is stronger than the average asian but I have never seen a asian in person or internet have the hunter eye look due to orbits


They can have a prominent brow-ridge (rarely), but what's, more important is the orbital rim shape & the deepness of the eyes. East Asians generally have shallow-set eyes & lack forward grown orbital rims.


----------



## only_one_anime_god (May 26, 2021)

Taeyong has it if he tries


----------



## riceronicel (May 26, 2021)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> OK the answer is NO, FUCK NO sorry if u are asian. I recommend buying one way ticket to wuhan and contracting corona virus to reincarnate max


or just rope. Just not how I tried to do it. Rope properly.


----------



## riceronicel (May 26, 2021)

noped said:


> View attachment 251559
> Asian dude with hunter eyes


If no one asked for his ethnicity everyone would say he's a mix between white and black.
Asian would never have entered the equation.


----------



## riceronicel (May 26, 2021)

VirtueSignaller said:


> hapa


hapa that looks extremely non-asian.


----------



## CasualFapper (May 27, 2021)

only_one_anime_god said:


> Taeyong has it if he tries
> 
> View attachment 1151625


I'd say taeyong has good eye shape but his browridge is a little bit lacking


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Jun 21, 2021)

@Maesthetic thoughts?


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 21, 2021)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> @Maesthetic thoughts?


Yeah impossible 
They have shitty orbitals and eye area


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Jun 21, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Yeah impossible
> They have shitty orbitals and eye area


Monolids really are awful on average


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 21, 2021)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> Monolids really are awful on average


They are always awful 
Death sentence


----------



## vinsentyc (Sep 27, 2021)

Asian people have hunter eyes without brow ridge though, and one thing, when the article hasn't been changed, the requirements for hunter eyes are only dark coloring limbal rings with positive chantal or neutral with thick eyebrows, small eyes, obviously Asians also have them without or a little brow ridge




























even though they are hunters
lions, wolves, tigers, they don't have slight or medium brow ridges, do they have to have brow ridges? No, they just need positive chantal tilt and downturned medial chantus and light or dark eyes and thick eyebrows


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Oct 1, 2021)

@thecel @johncruz12345 @Phillybeard1996 @looksmaxxer234 Thoughts


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 1, 2021)

Joyride said:


> Does he count?
> View attachment 251961
> View attachment 251962
> View attachment 251963


What ethnicity?


----------



## reptiles (Oct 1, 2021)

TURBO said:


> I think alot of its down to the Frontal bone. Dicaprios hangs over his eyes giving him that incredible eye area, and even though he has high set brows, his brow ridge is thick and protrudes covering his upper eyelid. Whereas asians dont seem to have this protrusion or thickness at all.
> 
> Look at the distance from his eye to his nose from side shots, its a pretty large distance.
> 
> ...




It legit is the frontal bone holy fuck the cranium pill is literslly race pill. 

Not even menas have it apperntly


----------



## HQNPmaxxing (Oct 1, 2021)

reptiles said:


> Dude you need to breed with nord that's the only way to save us i have accepted this brutal pill


Is it even possible for a full blooded Asian + Nordic to have a light eyed child, since pretty much all East Asians have homozygous brown eye alleles?

that alone would probably be the biggest halo for a slayer son 

most hapas seem to have hazel eyes at most never seen one with blue


----------



## reptiles (Oct 1, 2021)

HQNPmaxxing said:


> Is it even possible for a full blooded Asian + Nordic to have a light eyed child, since pretty much all East Asians have homozygous brown eye alleles?
> 
> that alone would probably be the biggest halo for a slayer son
> 
> most hapas seem to have hazel eyes at most never seen one with blue




Gooks have nice traits but its all clapped in different areas so mixing will leads a recombo of that if done right hapas are mogging gods if done wrong they are still better than thsre gook counter part.


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Oct 5, 2021)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> @thecel @johncruz12345 @Phillybeard1996 @looksmaxxer234 Thoughts


I know you niggas saw me tag you for your opinions @thecel @Phillybeard1996 @looksmaxxer234


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 5, 2021)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> I know you niggas saw me tag you for your opinions @thecel @Phillybeard1996 @looksmaxxer234


Mostly impossible tbh. Asians just don’t have the skull shape or orbitals for hunter eyes.


----------



## Bvnny. (Oct 5, 2021)

noped said:


> View attachment 251559
> Asian dude with hunter eyes


Looks mixed


----------



## Hero of the Imperium (Oct 5, 2021)

Rare

I have them. I also have a brow ridge


----------

